# XXXX MEMBERS (Mod edit)



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Please message me to a matter of importance


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Mmmmmmm,XXXX


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Not going to lie, I have 3 cans of 5X sitting on my desk.... UP THE MAROONS


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

And proud of it


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

If you lick the toad first it's even cooler :shock:


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Eh, it's better then you get from those mexican lady's down south . Come on boys, no need to take out your SOO frustrations here


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I hear there's some nice ladies down at the halfway house


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

gra said:


> Some of you blokes are lining yourselves of for some serious stirring, boasting and excessive posting action from me. Don't diss the XXXX. Beer for men. Real aussie men. Queeeeeenslanders.
> 
> Gra


 :lol:


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

love it


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paging Gra , foyer please Gra, Miss Lurlene is waiting in the foyer , please come quickly Gra , i mean very quickly


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

patwah said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Paging Gra , foyer please Gra, Miss Lurlene is waiting in the foyer , please come quickly Gra , i mean very quickly
> ...


It's 5x after this year it will be 6x


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

patwah said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Paging Gra , foyer please Gra, Miss Lurlene is waiting in the foyer , please come quickly Gra , i mean very quickly
> ...


And Miss Lurelene has finally acquired Steven Ms phone number , her next job is to learn to use a phone , Run Steven Run and dont look back :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

patwah said:


> Good double post, slightly different but effectively the same, I like it.
> 
> Do you call your canetoads by name? Like shazzy and Bev and Courtney?


Cheers, gave it a fair whack of thought.
Shazza, Raelene and Brandine, for your information ;-)


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

teehee :twisted:


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

my god...how did this turn into canetoad sex :shock:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

yakman1995 said:


> my god...how did this turn into canetoad sex :shock:


Doesn't everything ! What did it start as ? :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWcSEAsAACHfgAAQUSP2+oAjGAo++/7wMACjYiT0U9T0noT1PU0YZGoDE09HqQRQeieoBoAAAAACKY1PUmDQmymANCME0YItECQfIts/Ia02/XEqXbJa+kkh69oMXZgDn03UXwV2oSIkTwaaKhdTA9XU9SFB3wsvNbdieJqAwbJrLEBGhKR0PN+WwD6MQCAgBCJu79wMCeI8WzqdXmt+l4YzTNSXByfhXBiK3BBUlaCICOQtrMZNBwPADDo58OyqYCQEzyPKRX7KcZiA9QsA6gx2fgNWJAovigvxdyRThQkGcSEAsA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yakman1995 said:


> my god...how did this turn into canetoad sex :shock:


Cause thats the way we roll round here dude


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

patwah said:


> yakman1995 said:
> 
> 
> > my god...how did this turn into canetoad sex :shock:
> ...


Sounds like a bargain!


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

saw this, figured this was a relevant place to post it :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAMB6rCA ... r_embedded


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Where's the bacon?


Found it for ya :twisted:


----------

